# iPhone SE en 2019 ?



## Nicolarts (16 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si ce sera vraiment un très bon idée d'acheter un iPhone SE tout neuf (ils vendent encore en Suisse donc je profite l'acheter la semaine prochaine).

Car mon mobile de Hauwei P9 est déjà ramé après 1 an et demi. J'ai vu les gens utilisent encore iPhone SE et me disant que ça marche très bien...

Pour remplacer mon mobile Huawei P9, je suppose que j'utiliserai tout simplement Whatsapp (j'échange souvent les vidéos pour échanger en langue des signes à mes amis sourds), suivre Facebook, suivre sur Twitter et tout simplement un petit photo à un bon qualité minimum. Du reste, je utilise iPad Mini en partage de accès de mobile ou via Wifi.

Merci


----------



## iJof (16 Août 2019)

Le 10 septembre il me semble, Apple présentera ses nouveaux téléphones. Il me paraît plus raisonnable d'attendre puisque le prix des anciens modèles baissera. Et peut-être qu'un remplaçant au SE apparaîtra…


----------



## Nicolarts (16 Août 2019)

J'ai bien vu que iPhone SE recevra le mise à jour de iOS 13 donc je ne sais pas trop si Apple est prêt vendre les nouveaux mobiles avec 4 pouces. Car iPhone SE est déjà enlevé sur Apple Store. C'est pour ça, j'hésite acheter iPhone SE pour 300 euros environ tout neuf avec 2 ans de garantie tout tranquille…


----------



## sailman (16 Août 2019)

iJof a dit:


> Le 10 septembre il me semble, Apple présentera ses nouveaux téléphones. Il me paraît plus raisonnable d'attendre puisque le prix des anciens modèles baissera. Et peut-être qu'un remplaçant au SE apparaîtra…


Faut espérer ,un jour,l'arrivée d'un nouveau SE ,un nombre certain l'attend!!


----------



## Gwen (16 Août 2019)

C'est un excellent téléphone et Apple ne devrait pas continuer de faire des téléphone avec un écran de cette taille. 

Franchement, j'aime ce format et cela reste un très bon choix. Avec deux ans de garantie tu seras tranquille.


----------



## Madalvée (16 Août 2019)

300 euros c'est un peu cher mais le SE est le dernier smartphone Apple non pliable et solide, pour cela je ne le lâcherais pour rien au monde.


----------



## ibabar (17 Août 2019)

iJof a dit:


> Le 10 septembre il me semble, Apple présentera ses nouveaux téléphones. Il me paraît plus raisonnable d'attendre puisque le prix des anciens modèles baissera. Et peut-être qu'un remplaçant au SE apparaîtra…


Le SE a été retiré du catalogue il y a un bout de temps (septembre 2018 ?) donc la prochaine keynote ne fera pas baisser les prix: ça a déjà été fait, notamment avec des déstockages chez les opérateurs (j’en avais acheté un à prix intéressant chez SFR).
Quant à l’attente d’un SE2, même si je la partage il faut lâcher l’affaire... ça me semble un vœu pieux, mais on ne sait jamais... tout le monde pensait l’iPad Mini mort et bim... MàJ avec une 5ème itération, mais la nuance de taille est que celui-ci n’a jamais quitté le catalogue tandis que le SE est mort... ET enterré !

iOS13 marchera sur le SE mais c’est sans doute le dernier, pas sûr qu’iOS14 soit porté, donc 300€ me semble excessif: j’irais plutôt en chiner un d’occase dans les 150€.
Une vidéo intéressante à ce sujet:


----------



## Bambouille (17 Août 2019)

Après une mésaventure avec mon Samsung A3, j'ai cherché un smartphone à pas cher qui fasse le même taf. J'ai pris un SE sur Backmarket à 130€ en reconditionné.
Batterie neuve et tel en super état. A ce prix, si on aime le format c'est top !


----------



## chti (17 Août 2019)

Le se, déjà acheté à l’époque d’occasion, fonctionne toujours de façon plus que satisfaisante.
Et je reste étonnée, en revenant vers lui après avoir utilisé l’ipad, de la lisibilité des textes par exemple...


----------



## Nicolarts (17 Août 2019)

gwen a dit:


> C'est un excellent téléphone et Apple ne devrait pas continuer de faire des téléphone avec un écran de cette taille.
> 
> Franchement, j'aime ce format et cela reste un très bon choix. Avec deux ans de garantie tu seras tranquille.



A ton avis, pourquoi on ne devrait pas vendre le taille de 4 pouces ? 

Dans 10 ans, on dira peut-être que Apple ne devrait pas continuer de faire des téléphones avec un écran de cette taille 6 pouces... 

Les autres, merci pour les commentaires, finalement je vais attendre un peu pour le 10 septembre. Si rien de intéressant, j’achèterai un iPhone se en occasion comme vous le conseillez.


----------



## ze_random_bass (17 Août 2019)

Salut,

Étant l’heureux propriétaire d’un SE depuis 2 ans, je ne peux que le conseiller ! J’espère le garder encore un an ou deux, ça va dépendre de l’OS, des appli, de la batterie.

Le SE 2 ou un équivalent en 4 pouces est une vraie arlésienne sur Internet : vraie fausse vidéo, date de sortie présumée etc. Mais je partage le pessimisme de @gwen : ça m’étonnerait qu’Apple le sorte un jour ! Mais sait-on jamais, la gestion de leurs gammes de produits me semblant tellement bordélique ces derniers temps. Si on prend les iPad par exemple, en prenant en compte les couleurs, les Wifi ou Wifi+cellulaire, les capacités de stockage, les tailles d’écran, les pro, les Air, les normaux, les Mini, on doit en être à une centaine de types d’iPad depuis le Mini à 64 Go jusqu’au iPad Pro 12’ à 1 To !

Bref, pour en revenir au sujet, je partirai plutôt sur du neuf, par prudence et pour profiter de la garantie.

A+


----------



## ibabar (18 Août 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Si on prend les iPad par exemple, en prenant en compte les couleurs, les Wifi ou Wifi+cellulaire, les capacités de stockage, les tailles d’écran, les pro, les Air, les normaux, les Mini, on doit en être à une centaine de types d’iPad depuis le Mini à 64 Go jusqu’au iPad Pro 12’ à 1 To !


68 très exactement


----------

